# What's too much body fat?



## squish (Dec 18, 2006)

Question:  What do you all think is the highest level of bodyfat a bodybuilder should get to during their bulking cycle?  What's too much? 15%? 13%?

I'm in my bulking stage for a bodybuilding show next summer.  I am currently on my first of three cycles for this upcoming show.  I don't have too much of a problem putting on weight, I usually have to moderate myself.  I've done well on all my previous cycles, but have a tendency to get too fat.

I'm 5'8, 215 lbs and 13% bodyfat.  I've done one show in 2005 and did pretty well.  I'm wanting to come in at the very top of the middleweight division.

Let me know.


----------



## IronMan (Dec 19, 2006)

squish said:
			
		

> Question:  What do you all think is the highest level of bodyfat a bodybuilder should get to during their bulking cycle?  What's too much? 15%? 13%?
> 
> I'm in my bulking stage for a bodybuilding show next summer.  I am currently on my first of three cycles for this upcoming show.  I don't have too much of a problem putting on weight, I usually have to moderate myself.  I've done well on all my previous cycles, but have a tendency to get too fat.
> 
> ...


Don't go over the teens high teens should be fine if it a little water weight also any higher than 20% will just be hard to get rid of when trying to get cut


----------

